# New project. 1988 Starcraft Islander



## Priority1

Looks like you're making some progress. It will be worth it when you are done.


----------



## TONGA

Well let me just say go on, looking good!


----------



## captain jay

All seams and rivets have been sealed with Gluvit, and the transom has been removed. The new transum has been built, and is drying from the first coat of Gluvit as I type.

I already have way more done this fall then I expected I would. I'm going to keep going as long as the weather holds.....










Captain Jay


----------



## TONGA

thats it get as much done as possible then you can spend the spring picking nits,, instead of rushing,,, looking very good!


----------



## snaggs

You could get a sheet aluminum diamond plate,about 3/8 thick or even a little thicker and beef up the transom from the inside. Make the pattern from the outside of the transom ont the outside of the boat. I did this on my 21 ft. Starcraft only put the diamond plate on the outside of the boat. I will E-mail you some added info.


----------



## RiverRat

I restored a 1966 Starcraft Holiday in 1999. It was in worse shape then yours. It was a fun summer project. Good Luck

D


----------



## Golden Arrow II

Did you get it done?


----------



## Quack Wacker

I am curious as well, that is one heck of an undertaking.


----------



## captain jay

The floor is rebuilt and recovered, as well as the cuddy. I am at the point now that everything is ready to go back in, but I have to pour expanding foam before we lay the floor and cuddy. It needs to be 70 degrees outside for the expanding foam to work, so I am stalled for a few more weeks until it gets warm enough to continue. 

I will be taking pics and updating when the time comes.

Captain Jay


----------



## pjc600

jay,
love your baits. bought about 120.00 worth this spring.
i am what you would call a electronics guru. 
so if you cant figure anything electrical out pm me, and ill send my # to ya.

iv rebuilt a few boat's for members here.
now is the time to run your wires and plan your circuits out. think of everything you want to add and plan for 50% more than that..
i have a full time job. not trying to make $$ off ya just a friendly hello and bump me if ya need some help..:coolgleam


----------



## Golden Arrow II

Get it done yet?


----------



## captain jay

Actually, I am just getting ready to start on it again next week and get the foam poured and the floor in. Of course that was till my Lund took a hit from a railroad tie on lake erie and now that needs to get fixed first.....so who knows......

captain jay


----------



## Golden Arrow II

captain jay said:


> Actually, I am just getting ready to start on it again next week and get the foam poured and the floor in. Of course that was till my Lund took a hit from a railroad tie on lake erie and now that needs to get fixed first.....so who knows......
> 
> captain jay


Ouch that sucks. I started the foam in my boat yesterday, do yourself a favor and wear rubber gloves that go up to your elbow, old clothes, and shoes the you dont mind if you ruin them . That foam dosent come off and sticks to everthing it gets on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snaggs

I am interested in finding out how everything comes together. Been looking for some progress on your boat for a long time now. Just remember that "MICE" love to make their winter homes in "FOAM". So ya gotta use a deterrent (sp) like moth balls or laundry dryer sheets for the winter. Keep up the good work and lets see some photos.......:xzicon_sm


----------



## TURBOTWIST

HI,CAPTAIN JAY
I just ran across this thread and wow how and what a 
quinadence I just finshed up the same type of project.
mine is a 79 Islander with the 470.I logged the whole 
story of repair .at another site .but if you or any body
would like to see what got done peek over at
the unallowed link deleted TURBOTWIST floor and transom project.
awosme job .rigth now I was browseing for infor on how to
get my shift cables reset up after changeing all. 
good job an good luck.Butifull boats.
TOM


----------



## Gander Club

TURBOTWIST said:


> HI,CAPTAIN JAY
> I just ran across this thread and wow how and what a
> quinadence I just finshed up the same type of project.
> mine is a 79 Islander with the 470.I logged the whole
> story of repair .at another site .but if you or any body
> would like to see what got done peek over at
> the unallowed link deleted TURBOTWIST floor and transom project.
> awosme job .rigth now I was browseing for infor on how to
> get my shift cables reset up after changeing all.
> good job an good luck.Butifull boats.
> TOM


 
I sure would like to see TURBOTWIST's pictures. Could someone PM me the site so that I could see them. This is an awsome thread!


----------



## Fuzzy.40

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net[/QUOTE]
Nice bones CPT. Jay, exterior after a good wheeling out will be lovely, I really like Starcrafts and they are built RUGGEDLY.


----------



## Larry Kirwan

captain jay said:


> The seats and seat boxes have been removed, and everything down the starboard side has been removed. Also the engine box is gone. In one of the photos you can see up in the cuddy. I have removed the floor, seats, vinyl and carpeting, and about 1/2 of the water soaked foam from the cuddy.
> 
> I was supposed to be getting the engine running today, but as soon as we got started, the first thing we figured out was the starter was shot, so that took care of that for the day.


Man I know this is a OLD post but HOW did you remove seat BOXES??? I can't find any screws anywhere??????


----------

